# Carpet Plant Method Using Mesh/Nets



## geneyoonit (May 19, 2009)

For carpet plants, I looked up the method of using meshings and nets, and found some comprehensive information about it. However, I have absolutely no idea where to buy such items! LOL.

I thought possibly they were at craft stores or DIY stores such as home depo or lowes, but before I actually go into the shops looking like an idiot, if anyone wants to give me pointers and where to look, with pricings, I'd appreciate it 

(I'll be working with ricca mainly, if that information would help change anything )


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I've used nets and mesh on several things, I usually get it from a craft store. If I remember correctly it was just a couple dollars, Your mileage may vary depending on where you're located and the store you go to.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I never thought about that. I think I might try getting some window screen material and make a moss wall somewhere in one of my aquariums, though I might have a hard time finding something that will sink that is not metallic (don't like metal in my aquaria, just in case).


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You can also buy a shower 'poof' (whatever it's called) and unravel it to get yourself several feet of excellent riccia netting. Just cut to fit your needs. Harinets also work

There is also a guy that sells pre-cut pieces of stainless steel wire mesh for more sturdy 'walls' of moss or riccia. Plastic cross-stitch or knitting squares also work great.

-Dave


----------



## geneyoonit (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Stainless steel isn't bad for your water? I thought all steel rusts in some way or another...

Alright, so it's VERY flexible/versatile i guess... so there isn't too much to stress about 
And does it become annoying when it doesn't sink? I was just planning to use mesh/netting and bury it under my substrate...

Thanks once again, anyway~
I'll be trying out different methods, and find out what works best for me anyway


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Look in window screen section of Home Depot.

They sell rolls of plastic nylon window screen.
Cheap, non toxic and wont break down.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

The stretchy nature of bath poof material works delightfully well for binding down riccia to rocks, particularly when finished off with a small zip tie on the bottom.


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

I can personally say I tried the craft store (joanne fabrics) cross stich mesh. It does not work that well at all. Mainly because the holes are very small so the riccia does not fully cover the whole mesh. I would suggest a hair net or some with big openings.


----------

